# Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?



## krixo (16. September 2009)

Hi Angelfreunde.

Wollt morgen mal zum fischen rausfahren. Hab bis jetzt zum anfüttern mit Partikeln immer Fertigfutter ausm Angelladen geholt. Ist aber auf dauer nen bisschen teuer. Hab mir nun zum anfüttern ne Packung Paniermehl und Haferflocken geholt. Jetzt ist die Frage ob man das ganze pur füttern kann oder man das nur zum "strecken" benutzen kann #c

Hab vorhin mal probiert ne Kugel aus Paniermehl/Haferflocken mit nen Partikelmix aus Hanf, Mais und Weizen zusammen gerollt. Kommt mir so vor als würde das Paniermehl wie bekloppt kleben und löst sich auch sehr sehr langsam bis gar nicht im Wasser auf #c

Deswegen ist nun meine Frage ob man Paniermehl pur überhaupt füttern kann und wenn ja wie schaffe ich es, das es sich schnell auflöst. Hab jetzt soviel Wasser vermischt, das man noch gute Ballen raus formen kann.

Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## Fanne (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

paniermehl klebt im ballen wie sau und löst sich leider sehr schlecht wie du schon ri9chtig  vermutet hast !"

grüsse


----------



## H3ndrik (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

das gleiche hatte ich auch mal deshalb habe ich mir nur fertigfutter gekauft wenn ich mal auf friedfisch gegenagen bin...
Petri Heil :H3ndrik


----------



## Gardenfly (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

Da es wohl um billige Futtermischungen gehen soll, nimm Maismehl/Schrot es hat keine Bindung-macht das Futter aber schwerer-wenn es leicht bleiben soll ist Copramelasse gut, dunkelt gut ab.
Mußt nur vorher mit dem Mischungsverhältnis experimentieren,da jede Paniermehlsorte andere Klebkraft hat (meistens ist ein 1:1 ok).


----------



## Typhoon112 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

Natürlich kannst du das Paniermehl pur verwenden. Du darfst nur auf keinen Fall zu viel Wasser rein machen, sonst klebt es wie selbst beschrieben sehr stark.
Am besten mit einem kleinen Gefäß immer ein bischen Wasser dazu geben und nach jedem durchmischen ausprobieren, ob sich ein Ballen formen lässt, der beim auseinanderbröseln keine Klumpen bildet.
Das ganze sollte dann eigentlich noch trocken aussehen, aber hat die Feuchtigkeit bereits aufgenommen.
Am besten gegen Klumpenbildung auch mehrfach durch ein grobes Sieb drücken.
Partikel kannst du dann anschliessend rein machen. Anstatt Wasser kannst du natürlich auch z.B. den Saft von Dosenmais verwenden und nur noch nach Bedarf Wasser dazu geben.
Hoffe dir ein bischen geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Barsch26 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

moin
mach es ein wenig flüssiger dann würde das gehen 

Mfg #h


----------



## krixo (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

so hab jetzt nochmal getest wie sich das ganze auslöst aber wie gesagt dauert halt sehr lang.

werd wohl morgen die partikel lose anfüttern und dann nächstes mal das paniermehl zum strecken von vorgefertigten grundfutter nutzen.

trotzdem 1000 dank euch allen


----------



## Tricast (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

Wenn Du Paniermehl verwenden willst dann kaufe Dir bei einer Mühle oder Landhandel noch Zwiebackmehl. Jetzt eine Tasse Paniermehl mit 3 Tassen Wasser anrühren und das Ganze ziehen lassen. Jetzt den trockenen Zwieback untermischen bis die Mischung wieder ziemlich trocken ist. Damit hast Du eine vernünftige Basis für deine Zwecke.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## hartmutz (16. September 2009)

*AW: Grundfutter aus nur Paniermehl und Haferflocken?*

paniermehl & haferflocken jeweils für sich sind top ... einfach mit der gleichen menge sand vermischen , fertig.

je nachdem wieviel wasser du ranmachst, klebt es schwach oder stark ...


----------

